# PSI vs Woodturningz



## unclefuzzy (Mar 2, 2012)

I read a lot of posts about the difference between Penn State and Woodturningz. I thought I would share a recent experience with both. I placed an order with both of them last weekend just a few minutes apart. On Wednesday, I received my order from Woodturningz. That same evening,I got an e-mail saying that my order had been shipped from PSI. It is now Fri.evening, and still no package from PSI.I know I can get the same things from Woodturningz,but it was a small order from PSI.(about a third of the money). I also placed a small order to Wood. this afternoon and then got a confirmation of shipment about 2 hours later. I just thought I would add my nickel's worth.


----------



## Xander (Mar 2, 2012)

I got my chuck and MM from Woodturningz today also. Order was placed 29th, shipped within hours, and arrived today. Great service.

I have ordered from PSI and also had similar results, a little longer in transit but further distance to get here.

I will be ordering more from Woodtunringz in the near future.


----------



## Scott.tudhope (Mar 2, 2012)

Woodturningz has definitely got the customer service down!! I have had nothing but great service from them. They're the only place I'll order from now.


----------



## WWAtty (Mar 2, 2012)

Woodturningz carries the PSI line.  Since they both offer basically the same products, the only difference is service, which is important to me as I can buy those products from a lot of vendors. My experience with PSI has been hit-and-miss. Yet I've always had top-notch service from Woodturningz.  The choice is a no-brainer.


----------



## eupher58 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's not that PSI's service is routinely bad, its just that the service at Turningz is so much better consistently.


----------



## aerosupra (Mar 3, 2012)

eupher58 said:


> It's not that PSI's service is routinely bad, its just that the service at Turningz is so much better consistently.



Agreed!


----------



## unclefuzzy (Mar 3, 2012)

This is why I rarely use PSI.Their products are fine but it's their shipping that is bad.I wonder why they don't use the flat rate boxes from the post office,either. At least it might speed up the shipping after it leaves them.


----------



## markspens (Mar 3, 2012)

unclefuzzy said:


> This is why I rarely use PSI.Their products are fine but it's their shipping that is bad.I wonder why they don't use the flat rate boxes from the post office,either. At least it might speed up the shipping after it leaves them.



Looks like they took your advise.  I just ordered on Thursday evening and got a usps tracking number last night.  If this is the case, It will be the fastest I ever got anything from PSI.  I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## panamint (Mar 3, 2012)

I will when ever possible buy from Woodturningz. I place a order with a lot of different kits bushing and some other items from Woodturningz and within a hour had email with shipping info and in two days received my order. I received the package in the afternoon and found one item was defective form the manufacture. I called Woodturningz and was told to keep the defective item and the would send a replacement and that he would open the item to make sure it was good before he sent it to me, within 10 minutes had a tracking number emailed to me and in two days had the replacement.
  PSI took almost two weeks to get my order for items they had in stock. It took a week just to get an answer from them when it would ship. There CS people are not very nice either.
Scott


----------



## Nick (Mar 3, 2012)

I have never had a problem over the years ordering from Woodturningz. Ryan and his staff have always given quick and friendly service. I can order online Saturday and have the order the following Wed.


----------



## eupher58 (Mar 3, 2012)

Ordered a few things from both about 9:30 thursday night.  By friday afternoon, I had shipping confirmation from Turningz, and order confirmation from PSI.  I'll try and remember to post follow up as to when they arrive.  But in fairness, Turningz is a four hour drive according to mapquest.  Psi is 15 hours.


----------



## reiddog1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree completely with what everyone else has said here concerning the great service and quick shipping from Ryan and his crew at woodturningz.  The only down side to woodturningz vice PSI is that woodturningz does not carry everything that PSI does.  If they did, I would no longer use PSI at all whatsoever.  My two pennys.

Dave


----------



## unclefuzzy (Mar 3, 2012)

*still waiting*

Here it is Sat. Afternoon and I still don't have my order from PSI.:frown: Maybe early next week. I have already made some of the ones from turningz.:tongue:


----------



## WWAtty (Mar 3, 2012)

I think of PSI as being sort of the "front line" for many people getting started in pen turning.  Five years ago it was a Penn State catalog that piqued my interest and ultimately got me started in the pastime. That they give away a free tutorial DVD to anyone who asks is pure marketing brilliance.  I ordered the DVD, and a month later, ordered most of my gear from them.  I'll bet many turners started out much the same way.

So when I see their customer service eroding, it disappoints me a bit.  They are a decent company that has no doubt introduced many to the pastime. Yet I wonder how much business is slipping through their fingers due to this loss of customer focus.


----------



## joefyffe (Mar 3, 2012)

AND,  I think, if you check, you will find that Fritz and Patrick have both been on vacation this week.  If someone at PSI went on vacation?, heck, you may never see your order.  The ONLY way I buy PSI products, and that isn't much more than boxes, is if I get them from Woodturningz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 3, 2012)

*Consolation*

When you leave PSI and go to a PSI reseller - they have the consolation of still getting the sale.  Before a reseller can sell it to you they must first buy it from PSI.  I don't know what their problems are right now, but fundimentally they are a good company providing decent products at reasonable prices.  They have a wide selection and they frequently have new offerings.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Mar 5, 2012)

Dear Friends.  I want to tell you what a joy it is to read your posative comments.  It wasn't Patrick and myself that were off last week, but Ryan and myself.  It's actually something we've never tried before.  One of us tries to always be here and in the last few years there has only been a single day each year when we were both off.  We did some training and put a lot of faith in the WoodTurningz team and it sounds like they did great in our absense.  
Thank you so much for your orders.  we try to get them out as soon as they can.  Most of them ship the same day (if the items are in stock).  There is another big difference between us and PSI though.  We are a discounter.  So we try to keep the prices lower than what you could get the same item from PSI for.  Again, thank you so much.  We look forward to serving you soon.  Fritz


----------



## BSea (Mar 5, 2012)

reiddog1 said:


> I agree completely with what everyone else has said here concerning the great service and quick shipping from Ryan and his crew at woodturningz.  The only down side to woodturningz vice PSI is that woodturningz does not carry everything that PSI does.  If they did, I would no longer use PSI at all whatsoever.  My two pennys.
> 
> Dave


I think they carry everything from PSI, they just don't stock everything.  At least that's what I think they told me. several months ago, I ordered a few majestic jrs.  I had to wait to get them since they don't stock them.  But that's ok because they were a little cheaper, and I knew up front that it would take awhile.  Plus, I'm not so sure I'd have received them any sooner from PSI.


----------



## unclefuzzy (Mar 5, 2012)

*Here I go again*

Here I go again. I ordered some tools from Woodturningz on Friday. I received the items today! Still no package from PSI. I guess from now on when I need something,I will just contact Woodturningz. I just thought I would spread the money around to help more than one supplier.


----------



## 76winger (Mar 5, 2012)

Their shipping policies are located on this page: Penn State Industries Help: Shipping and Delivery

For Ground shipping they stat 2-5days handling (which is generally the big hold up) with 7-10 "business" days estimate for reaching your door. So it sounds like they're still within their stated SLA. 

Usually this kind of a turnaround is fine with me, as I'm ordering supplies a few weeks before I'll ever get around to using them anyway. HOWEVER, if I need something from the quicker, I'll opt for the "Expedited" shipping. This is an option during checkout on their website and you can ask for it if you call your order in, I've done it both ways. It costs a couple extra bucks, but they process your order the day they receive it instead of the normal 2-5 days. IT MAKES A WORLD OF DIFFERENCE! when you're in a hurry for something yet ponying out for overnight delivery is still not reasonable. 

Ryan at Woodturnings is a good option for some PSI models, IF HE HAS IT IN STOCK. But lets face it, he's still a small vendor and can't stock everything. The couple of times I've called to see about ordering PSI products, he only had a few of what I needed in stock and would have to order the rest. And since I'm only about 15 miles from him, I can get the order from PSI as quick as he can, so it just depends on what you need and how fast you want it. The small guys are always going to get product shipped out to you faster because they can react much faster than the big guy processing 100's to 1000's of orders a day. 

To me, the bottom line is know what to expect based on stated shipping policies, plan ahead and don't get upset until those policies are actually broken.


----------



## eupher58 (Mar 5, 2012)

My woodturningz order from 9:30 pm friday was on the bench at 900 this morning, along with glue from woodenwonders!  My PSI order is not showing up online yet.  I did get a catalog from them today however!  I expect that from PSI so its not a dig at them.  Like I said, it ain't that they're bad, Turningz is just so good!


----------



## Papo (Mar 5, 2012)

My order from PSI 
Ordered Wed 2/29/12 
Rcvd. order on 3/2/12

ATTABOY PSI


----------



## reiddog1 (Mar 5, 2012)

BSea said:


> reiddog1 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree completely with what everyone else has said here concerning the great service and quick shipping from Ryan and his crew at woodturningz.  The only down side to woodturningz vice PSI is that woodturningz does not carry everything that PSI does.  If they did, I would no longer use PSI at all whatsoever.  My two pennys.
> ...



The reason I say this is that I tried to order two items during their New Years sale and was told that they did not carry these PSI items.  It wasn't anything crazy, just a couple of blanks if memory serves me correctly.  Maybe Fritz can shed some light on this one for us.  FRITZ, feel free man.

Dave


----------



## BSea (Mar 5, 2012)

reiddog1 said:


> BSea said:
> 
> 
> > reiddog1 said:
> ...


You're probably right.  It's been awhile since I ordered those, and It may be that they can got many things, just not all things.


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 5, 2012)

*Some*

things PSI sells are not available to resellers.  Not a lot but there are some.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Mar 7, 2012)

Dave,

you are correct as is Smitty.  There are some items that dealers cannot get.  Some just have no wholesale price and some are the new items that PSI offers.  They usually give us those items, just not right away.  For example just yesterday i got pricing on stylus kits and shock absorbers.  those aren't exactly new items, but they are just now available to us.  it will be about two or three months before i can expect to see bolt action pens.  Another situation is...  PSI made a rule a couple of years ago in which if an item costs us less than $10 then we can only get them if we order five or more.  Many of these items (pen blanks mainly) are things that we don't carry.  we can order them for a customer, but they tend to be items that don't move well and will sit on the shelf for a long time.  for example if someone wants a template for their duplicator to cut kaleidascopes i have to get five.  those other four will be here forever.  So those items we can ordor for a customer only if they order five.  other special situations do exist.  we can't do the PSI pen combos.

Thank you,
Fritz


The reason I say this is that I tried to order two items during their New Years sale and was told that they did not carry these PSI items.  It wasn't anything crazy, just a couple of blanks if memory serves me correctly.  Maybe Fritz can shed some light on this one for us.  FRITZ, feel free man.

Dave


----------



## eupher58 (Mar 11, 2012)

PSI order came on friday, 3-9, 4 days after turningz, but well within the psi shipping window, so no complaints.


----------



## Nikitas (Mar 12, 2012)

I ordered some kits from Woodturningz on Thursday and got them today! I ordered online and I am very satisfied .....I haven't ordered from PSI in a long time and not going to anytime soon....To me service is almost EVERYTHING......


----------



## NC Wood Art (Mar 12, 2012)

I have dealt with both vendors, two thumbs up for Woodturninz. Psi order just took twice as long to get, after hearing some reviews I would rather deal with the smaller guy- Being a small guy myself!


----------



## SDB777 (Mar 12, 2012)

unclefuzzy said:


> I read a lot of posts about the *difference between Penn State and Woodturningz.* I thought I would share a recent experience with both. I placed an order with both of them last weekend just a few minutes apart. On Wednesday, I received my order from Woodturningz. That same evening,I got an e-mail saying that my order had been shipped from PSI. It is now Fri.evening, and still no package from PSI.I know I can get the same things from Woodturningz,but it was a small order from PSI.(about a third of the money). I also placed a small order to Wood. this afternoon and then got a confirmation of shipment about 2 hours later. I just thought I would add my nickel's worth.


 

Only thing I can see that is truly different, the price is lower at Woodturningz, and the service is top notch there too!  They get my business if I'm needing PSI products.



Scott


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 12, 2012)

*Another view*

Fritz won't tell you this but my opinion is you have a choice between one of his own and a PSI product - buy his.


----------



## Jgrden (Mar 13, 2012)

I like Woodturningz. They have always been good to me. In fact I ordered to acrylic pen displays from them just now.


----------



## aerosupra (Mar 13, 2012)

I use both, but I tend to only use PSI when they offer their semi-annual coupon.  In fact, ordered last week and the coupon code posted in Wood magazine would not work.  Called customer support, they patched me over to Kevin...he updated their database with the code and it worked instantly...I get my PSI orders in 2-3 days being so close to Philly and this was no exception.  This was the first order that was ever incorrect...one kit missing, I called and was told I will be credited the money or shipped the missing pen kit...time will tell...not a knock on PSI, just wanted to share my most recent experience.  All previous experiences have been perfect.


----------

